# Caterpillars



## orionmystery (May 13, 2012)

Just a couple of caterpillars. My 5 years old Vaio laptop conked and had to be sent in for repair. Not sure if I can get all the data/images back though. On a brighter note, there was still a one month warranty left. 




Caterpillar...IMG_4392 by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Geometrisdae, Geometrinae - Dysphania sp.



Dysphania caterpillar...IMG_4424c copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Both natural light shot, 150mm + 1.4x tc, tripod.


----------



## Patriot (May 13, 2012)

The last one looks so alien


----------



## kyrontf (May 13, 2012)

Nice, I really like the first one.  Best of luck on the laptop, I hope everything can be recovered!


----------



## orionmystery (May 13, 2012)

kyrontf said:


> Nice, I really like the first one.  Best of luck on the laptop, I hope everything can be recovered!


 
Thanks kyrontf. I have most of the raw images in my four CF cards still. Just need time to rePP the images.



Patriot said:


> The last one looks so alien



Thanks for the comment.


----------



## JessicaLynn (May 14, 2012)

i love the first photo, everything is in such sharp focus! Cool looking caterpillar and i like the curve of the plant lol. Number two is odd looking! I've never saw a caterpillar like that before.. I enjoy your pictures :thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (May 14, 2012)

JessicaLynn said:


> i love the first photo, everything is in such sharp focus! Cool looking caterpillar and i like the curve of the plant lol. Number two is odd looking! I've never saw a caterpillar like that before.. I enjoy your pictures :thumbup:



Thanks, JessicaLynn.


----------



## cannpope (May 14, 2012)

Again...GREAT work!  I am fixing to get started in some macro work and would love to know a simple, beginner set up for still and in-animate objects.   What would be a good start such as flash, a tripod, etc.    Budget around $300...if that't even possible.


----------



## orionmystery (May 14, 2012)

cannpope said:


> Again...GREAT work!  I am fixing to get started in some macro work and would love to know a simple, beginner set up for still and in-animate objects.   What would be a good start such as flash, a tripod, etc.    Budget around $300...if that't even possible.



Thanks Carol. Don't think you can get any macro lens for US$300. You should be able to use the 70-200 to photography bigger objects/subjects such as dragonflies, butterflies, caterpillars, flowers etc. Just start using natural light. You might need a set of extension tubes so you can get even closer i.e. achieve higher magnification.


----------



## PhotoTish (May 14, 2012)

The first image is wonderful.  That second caterpillar is so weird (in a good way!) :thumbup:


----------



## Cpi2011 (May 15, 2012)

Good sharing i like the first image very much its looks like a flower.


----------



## orionmystery (May 15, 2012)

Cpi2011 said:


> Good sharing i like the first image very much its looks like a flower.


 


PhotoTish said:


> The first image is wonderful.  That second caterpillar is so weird (in a good way!) :thumbup:



Thank you Cpi, PhotoTish.


----------



## ReganP (May 15, 2012)

These are both so great! That second one kind of weirds me out a little, but in a good way  I read the post too quickly at first and I thought you meant that you have a 5 yr old and their laptop broke lol.


----------



## orionmystery (May 16, 2012)

ReganP said:


> These are both so great! That second one kind of weirds me out a little, but in a good way  I read the post too quickly at first and I thought you meant that you have a 5 yr old and their laptop broke lol.



Thanks, Regan. ..no..my laptop


----------



## carlos58 (May 18, 2012)

beautiful images


----------



## cannpope (May 18, 2012)

orionmystery said:


> cannpope said:
> 
> 
> > Again...GREAT work! I am fixing to get started in some macro work and would love to know a simple, beginner set up for still and in-animate objects. What would be a good start such as flash, a tripod, etc. Budget around $300...if that't even possible.
> ...




I should have been more clear...I have a macro lens on the way.   The budget of $300 would be for tripod, flash, etc.


----------



## orionmystery (May 18, 2012)

carlos58 said:


> beautiful images


 
Thanks Carlos.



cannpope said:


> I should have been more clear...I have a macro lens on the way.   The budget of $300 would be for tripod, flash, etc.



Oh okay . Tripod can be really expensive. Carbon fibre type will easily cost more than US$300. Mine is a cheapo made in China type. The ball head wasn't great but the tripod itself is not too bad:

Tripod for Macro | Up Close with Nature

For light, either you go for the twin flash, or a light weight one such as the 270EX or 270EX II. For ideas on 270EX based macro rig, check this out:

More Macro Rigs | Up Close with Nature


----------

